# Lily pipes



## Marvin (14 Jan 2015)

This thread continues from http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/lily-pipes-size-query.35757/#post-383939



Paulo Soares said:


> If you choose the Eco 300 with 13 mm Lilys it´s the same as choosing the 3 250 with 17 mm Lilys.
> Just about the same.
> The 3 250 as more power pump than the Eco 300 but still the lilys for the 3 250 are 17 MM so they will have more water and more weight to the filter then it´s gonna be the same as a combination of Eco  300 with 13 m m Lilys.
> 
> ...




I didn't think the weight of the water would have that much of an effect on the flow with such a small volume of water.

Thanks for the images, are those 2 inflow pipes both 13mm? If so, wouldn't the one on the right be better as there are more slits, my thoughts are the more slits there are equals more area for water to go in and resulting in less flow reduction? and with that line of thought, when the area of the slits is equal to the hollow area of the tube there would be little or no flow reduction.

Very interesting point on the outflow. I am planning on using an inline co2 diffuser (and also an inline heater, both of which i understand will reduce the flow) so that i can hide them in the cabinet, would you still recommend the one pointing straight over the down in this case?


This will be my first planted tank, so all advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Paulo Soares (15 Jan 2015)

> If so, wouldn't the one on the right be better as there are more slits, my thoughts are the more slits there are equals more area for water to go in and resulting in less flow reduction?



YES! That´s what i´m trying to warn you. 

In my previous answer i try to simply things for not confusing you. 

Fisrt of all: All filter power capabliity announced by the construtor is not "real" (let´s use this word). Those announced measures are not taking in consideration the use of Lily Pipes, the elevation and curves of the tubes where the water has to pass by since the filter till inside the aqua and most important the weight of the water (phisics) "climbing" the tubes. And more little things that i´m not going to talk about now 

I said that having a Ecco pro 300 that is about 750 liter / hour (*announced*) with a 13 mm Lily Pipes is equal to having Eheim 3 250 that is 950 liter / hour with 17 mm Lily Pipe. Why ? Simple: You have more power in the 3 250 but more quantity of water in the tubes to carry on. 
The phisics i mentioned before. 

Even if you put a 13 mm Lily Pipe with the 3 250 filter, having then more power with less water in the tubes, you won´t be sure that the flow is going to be good or proper. For my experience i would say no!. 

You saw many friends of us and people around the world using combinations of Lilys with filters but most of them have to powerful filters with more than 1000 liter / hour. And why? To obtain enough force to make more water passing through those little slots or slits (i don´t no what to name it) of the INflow. The INflow is the main Issue! Without a good inflow you can not expect to gain more flow inside the filter or in the Outcome! If you smash the Inflow you are smashing the filter capability. Again: Lily PIPE Inflow. 

And many of this friends even struggle and recognise that they install a supply pump to have more flow even with pretty good filters. But never change the Inlfow Lily... 

That´s why i´m recommending for you to buy the new "ADA New Lily Pipe V Inflow".A V-5 or a V-7 depending on the filter hose. 

Myself:  
I have a Eco pro 300 with 13 mm Lily Pipe in a *96 *liter tank, with *only 40 cm of tube* and without the *last compartment of the filter*, *the carbon, *and still i had to buy a pump cause the Lily´s strangles the input. So for a while i had to return back to the green input of the original Eheim until i finally received my ADA New Lily Pipe.  
I did a lot of experiments and came always to the same result. Inflow! That´s why i have more than one set of lilys... 

As for other stuff / Inline diffuser / reactors / etc etc... i keep it simple: I have a ADA Pollen Glass Beetle. I do not put anything between the filter and the Lilys. All stuff between the filter and the Output will bring down the flow. And hey... it´s quite beautiful to look at a diffuser inside the tank pumping the gas  i love it! And those words on it.. "it´s my Ferrari in the house"  

Hug


----------



## Marvin (15 Jan 2015)

I've decided to go with the ecco pro 300 

The ADA pipes look amazing, which outflow model do you have?

Looks like I'm going to have to save up a bit longer before i can get started


----------



## tim (15 Jan 2015)

Cal Aqua inflow and outflow lillies are also worth a look IMO don't  choke flow too much.


----------



## Marvin (16 Jan 2015)

just found the gUSH oPipe, it's got lots of slits and within my budget


----------



## Marvin (21 Jan 2015)

Paulo Soares said:


> I have a Eco pro 300 with 13 mm Lily Pipe in a 96 liter tank, with only 40 cm of tube and without the last compartment of the filter, the carbon, and still i had to buy a pump cause the Lily´s strangles the input. So for a while i had to return back to the green input of the original Eheim until i finally received my ADA New Lily Pipe.



With the ADA pipes did you put the last compartment back in?


----------



## X3NiTH (21 Jan 2015)

I use a 17mm Cascade Glass inlet from Aquarium Plant Food, one of the forum sponsors, very very nice piece of glass, very robust. I also have a mesh shrimp guard over the top of it. I also have lots of things between the inlet and outlet, one of which is an Eheim3 250T, I get two thirds of the filters rated 950l/hr output through a 13mm Gush O-Jet Mini outlet. The inbetween things are a Helix 9w UV, two sets of double taps, an inline UP Atomizer and a 20inch Watts filter housing acting as a giant fist to pulverise the co2 into the water, all of it on 16/22mm piping except when exiting the Watts where it is reduced at a double tap to 12/16mm pipe, 1m later it's out the 13mm O-JetMini. Tank Size 28L.


----------



## GreenNeedle (26 Jan 2015)

I like the long aqua rebell intake.  Has loads of slits.

My outflows vary but a couple are the Aquatic Magic knock offs that I bought years ago.  They work well, are cheap and have lasted 8 years 

I also have one of the Gush 'O' bubble outlets on my Nano.  10mm.

I know many talk about cheap quality this and that but I have never had a problem with any of my Lily's or inflows.  Never broken one cheap or expensive.


----------



## Paulo Soares (26 Jan 2015)

My first ones were also from Aquatic Magic and still have them. I never said that they weren´t good. I only mention the fact that it has too little slits.. and so it breaks the filter power.
I also have a Rhinox 5000 difuser that i ordered froim Aquatic Magic at the same time and here i can say :

It´s the worst Diffuser i have ever had.. monstruous bubbles and worst.. makes a lot of noise.. but very loudy!!
I had it working for a day only..


----------

